# Ftp account



## Nduhiu (Mar 28, 2014)

Please assist,how can I get ftp username and password of a website i am managing.​


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

You would have been given the username and password when you set up the account


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would contact your host and they should be able to send you that information.


----------



## LottieWinde (Aug 27, 2014)

hay to following the bellow steps to recover use password and user name in FTP 

Quote from How to Find the FTP Username & Password for Wordpress | Chron.com


> Step 1
> Log into your website administration page using the username and password provided by your web host. This takes you to the administrative panel. The most common panel used is CPanel, however the panel used by your web host may be different.
> 
> Step 2
> ...


----------

